# US Citizen Retiree Visa for Spain



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope this helps some of my yanks get through the process: (also this is a good time to pick up an English butler on the cheap!)

Link to info here

Residency visa: to retire in Spain

This visa allows you to reside in Spain without working or doing any lucrative activities

-2 National Visa Application forms dully filled out and signed.

-2 photos passport size with a white background.

-Passport valid for a minimum of one year.

-Alien Residence Card (Green-Card) or residence visa valid in USA (except B-1, B-2).

-Documents that prove family ties translated into spanish.

-Police Records Certificate*** from the country of origin or place of you residence for the last five years bearing the "Apostille of the Hague Convention" (*** See special notes at the bottom of this page) or if the country issuing such document is not part of the "Hague Convention" such documents must be dully legalized and translated into spanish.

-Original medical certificate typed on doctor’s stationary verifying that the applicant is free from any contagious diseases; this certificate must also certify specifically that the applicant is free of drug addictions, mental illnesses or any kind of illnesses which could lead to Public Health repercussions according to the International Sanitary Regulations translated into spanish.

-Proof/s that you have sufficient financial means for you (and your accompanying family) during the stay in Spain without the need to work translated into spanish.

-"Money-Order" to pay the non-refundable visa fees (no personal checks or cash accepted).

-Applicants must submit originals and 2 copies of the above mentioned documents. If your documents are accepted to process the visa they will not be returned.

Resolution time for this type of visa is three months, without counting the time used to consult your case with "Delegación o Subdelegación del Gobierno" of the city where you are planning to reside in Spain. After that time your application could be considered dismissed.

If the visa is approved, the foreigner has one month (from the approval notice day) to appear in person to pick up the visa. Failure to pick up your visa within one month will be considered as a refusal of the visa and your application will be filed.

Once you pick up your visa, you must enter Spain within the period the visa is valid for and your entry must be stamped on your passport or travel document, after that you must appear in person to apply for your residency card within one month.

•ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS MAY APPLY•


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

One other thing I would add is that the office with which you apply for your visa has to do with what state you are living in. So, for me, the Spanish consulate in Chicago is the office where I (and most midwesterners) would apply.

thanks for this post!!


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

here's the link to the Spanish consulate in Chicago:

Consulado de España en Chicago

and some info from that page:



> Visas Chicago
> 
> VISAS
> 
> ...


and there are tons of links on this page as well.



> before your departure and must be * resented* at the Schengen border officials at the port of entry.


forgot to point this out, looks like a typo here. pretty sure they meant to write Presented and not Resented


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

tobyo said:


> One other thing I would add is that the office with which you apply for your visa has to do with what state you are living in. So, for me, the Spanish consulate in Chicago is the office where I (and most midwesterners) would apply.
> 
> thanks for this post!!


good point, we have/will be using the Spanish consulate in Bogota, Colombia.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Note at the time of this writing, the min. money required to qualify for a retiree visa is 10K USD.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> Note at the time of this writing, the min. money required to qualify for a retiree visa is 10K USD.


Is that annual income?

Also I wonder if all consulates would say the same...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Is that annual income?
> 
> Also I wonder if all consulates would say the same...


Yes, annual income.

This from the Spanish Consulate New York...but one should check to see if different or changed.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

folklore said:


> Note at the time of this writing, the min. money required to qualify for a retiree visa is 10K USD.


I found something that said $75k/year but it wasn't from a consulate, rather from a book that someone wrote. I haven't done too much research into who wrote the book or if that figure is reality. But, here is the link to that page:

Moving to Spain

and then the section that talks about financial requirements:



> If you’re a retiree applying on the related visa, you’ll have to add an official form certifying that you receive social security and stating its monthly amount. Additionally, add proof of any other source of income that you might have—and that includes all properties in Spain. Also submit an official document from the company that provides your medical insurance guaranteeing continual coverage while you’re in Spain.
> 
> Those applying as investors or as the self-employed must also have their doctors add to the letters that they are healthy enough to do the work proposed. A copy of the solicitud de permiso de trabajo (work authorization application) should have been filed previously with the Ministry of Labor in Spain—both an original and a copy of that should be included. The last form should document proof of the medical coverage to be received while in Spain.
> 
> If the residence visa that you’re after is for non-lucrative purposes, you’ll have to offer proof that you have enough money to live on while in Spain. *More specifically, you must submit bank account statements, investment certificates, and any other proof of funds that amounts to no less than $75,000 annually.* If you own stock or partnerships in any companies, the Spanish government requires assurance that you do not make money from direct labor in those companies.


I wish there was a definitive amount but perhaps there isn't and it depends on the particular consulate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

tobyo said:


> I found something that said $75k/year but it wasn't from a consulate, rather from a book that someone wrote. I haven't done too much research into who wrote the book or if that figure is reality. But, here is the link to that page:
> 
> Moving to Spain
> 
> ...


The definitive answer is from my wife...we started our visa earlier this year and just shelved it because we won't be there until March 2012. It takes three months and we want to have just finished our visa prior to arrival.

IT IS 10K USD PER YEAR. TAKE THAT TO THE BANK...OR SPAIN


----------

